# Murray 11/36 mower mid 80's, need help



## StruckMagnatrac (Apr 30, 2010)

I have this mid 80's (anyone know what year going by the manufacture date?) 11hp/36" murray riding mower. i need a drive belt (engine to axle) and engine to deck belt...both are missing so i feel i'm screwed. 

If i read the tag correctly the model is 9-3667 and manufacture date is 8284 

motor is a common briggs 11hp #252707 - good engine.

Thanks alot, Part numbers or diagrams or any insight is appreciated. thanks.


here it is


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Couldn't you use a bit of rope or string to get a measurement, then go to Napa or Co-op?


----------



## StruckMagnatrac (Apr 30, 2010)

Haha i never though of that, that may work!

I need to measure it with tension right? (clutch engaged)


----------



## searslt10 (Aug 4, 2010)

hey man i have that same murray i used to haved two but i scrapped one i have both belts almost brand new contact me if interested


----------



## wesleyholt (Apr 20, 2012)

*i need help*

hi my name is wesley i was wondering where you live i live in central tx and i amlooking for a tractor jut like that i build and race them and i also take them to parades and i will probably just make that one original but i was wondering if i can buy or trade something for that i have a baja gocart with a brand new engine and new lighting kit or a 1981 yamaha exiter 250 or i will pay you up to a 1000 dollars for it thanks my email is [email protected]


----------



## ladyridgerunner (Jun 12, 2014)

Looking for a belt for a model number 5 36508x4.
Does anyone know what belt number i need


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

ladyridgerunner said:


> Looking for a belt for a model number 5 36508x4.
> Does anyone know what belt number i need


Contact Jacks Small Engine with your model no. and designate which belt you need.


----------



## farnk (Apr 4, 2015)

what belt do i need for an older dynamark lawn tractor model #5287 to hook up a massey ferguson rototiller model #550


----------



## farnk (Apr 4, 2015)

what belt do i need for connecting a dynamark lawn tractor model #5287 to an old massey ferguson belt driven rototiller model #550 
anybody have a manual for the tiller


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

Tractor is a 1979.

Deck Cross Belt

http://tewarehouse.com/Catalog?sc=2&search=20557+belt&go.x=15&go.y=7

Blade Drive Belt [stack pulley to deck]

http://tewarehouse.com/Catalog?sc=2&search=21649+belt&go.x=14&go.y=7

Motion Drive Belt

http://tewarehouse.com/Catalog?sc=2&search=21615+belt&go.x=12&go.y=11


----------



## Ky_Man8991 (Apr 8, 2016)

hey man i got a mower like this one, i live in eastern kentucky and would sell you the tractor for 1,000 if youre still in need of one. my name is Paul and you can contact me at 6064967987. Thanks


----------



## gloriapetersenn (Oct 12, 2019)

I need to buy a mower to manage my lawn. I think I can now look forward.


----------



## gloriapetersenn (Oct 12, 2019)

If your mower is a manual reel push mower, maintaining it could be as simple as keeping the mower clean and the blades sharpened. If you have a lawn mower with an engine, it is important to make sure that the oil is checked on a regular basis and changed if necessary. Just like a car engine, the engines need to be cared for regularly.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

gloriapetersenn said:


> If your mower is a manual reel push mower, maintaining it could be as simple as keeping the mower clean and the blades sharpened. If you have a lawn mower with an engine, it is important to make sure that the oil is checked on a regular basis and changed if necessary. Just like a car engine, the engines need to be cared for regularly.


I try not to spread that information around to much.... That nibbles at my business model to much. Fortunately, I have several knucklehead customers that could break an anvil, so I'm probably still good....

For example -- Billed $400 this Spring to install a new engine after one of those "special" customers decided to change his oil and forgot to put the drain plug back in a 50 hour Kawasaki V-twin. That turned out to be a $2,000 "anvil" after he bought the engine for the zero turn he hadn't even made a 1/2 dozen payments on.....


----------

